# Palais De Danse (SOSHO) - Leicester - May 2014



## RichPDG (Jun 2, 2014)

This building originally started life around the 1930's as the Palais de Danse, a well known Leicester dance hall. Once known for being quite a classy place, by the 1970's nights there often ended in violence. It was renamed Studio One and had a major refurbishment in 1985, wrecking the original interiors of the building. Since that time it has changed names often, later becoming Life then more recently Sosho. Seems to have closed down late last year.

Happened to spot this one whilst looking out of the window of another derp from just across the road. Seems pretty stripped out inside but was a relatively nice explore nonetheless 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13





Thanks for looking!​


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2014)

Ha ha, was just about to move this into 'Overseas Sites' until I read it! 
Nice one, looks a terrible den of hedonism in there


----------

